# Arena - sharp sand or building sand?



## Ingramah (11 June 2008)

Desperate for advice.  I live in the north east of Scotland and am about to start construction of our arena.  As we are so far north I am unable to source silica sand and will have to to use sand from our local quarry.  The choice is sharp sand or builders sand.  The sharp sand is recommended by the quarry due to it's better drainage ability - apparently builders sand is very fine and has limited drainage capability.  The  surface will be topped with rubber.  Does anyone have any experience with either? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## zoeshiloh (11 June 2008)

I used to be at a livery yard where they had builders sand - it was terrible, got really waterlogged and was horrendous to ride in winter, then got really dusty and hard to ride in summer without goggles!


----------



## showjump (11 June 2008)

Silica sand is what you need. Is there a reason why you cannot get it? 
I dont know about sharp sand, but builders sand is a defo no, it will hold water, and ride deep. It will also give your horses orange legs!


----------



## scotsmare (11 June 2008)

Myrtle where in NE scotland are you?


----------



## silvershadow81 (11 June 2008)

DONT use builders sand.  I was at a yard who had taken this shortcut and put rubber on top and it was horrible, always waterlogged and we ended up with huge deep holes appearing.... totally not suitable for an arena.


----------



## Ingramah (11 June 2008)

I'm in Morayshire.


----------



## Ingramah (11 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Silica sand is what you need. Is there a reason why you cannot get it?  

[/ QUOTE ]

From what I've been told the nearest quarry which would provide silica sand is in the central belt of Scotland, Falkirk, I think.  With the fuel prices etc for carriage, the cost really puts this out of my reach.


----------



## scotsmare (11 June 2008)

Oh, you're a bit further north than us then!  Are you going to burgie this weekend? there were an arena / stable building company there last year - they might be able to help.


----------



## scotsmare (11 June 2008)

Def. give builders sand a miss - if you have to use it then use sharp sand but expect to have to keep topping it up regularly, or put sharp sand down just now and save up for some rubber to dump on top of it!


----------



## Ingramah (11 June 2008)

Many thanks.  I'm also going to Burgie on Sat.  I've just noticed your advert for the coloured horse which I'm going to pass on to a friend who is looking for a coloured at the moment.  Are you competing at Burgie?


----------



## nijinsky (11 June 2008)

Definately not builders sand. After your drainage the next important thing is your sand, if possible, don't scrimp there.  Haulage will be costly if you don't have a quarry near you but it will pay you in the long run.  Do you know where your nearest quarry is?  Be aware also that all sand has a certain amount of silica in, so don't be fooled by a supplier saying "yes this is silica sand", the sand needs to be round/angular/sub angular for good drainage.


----------



## scotsmare (11 June 2008)

Ooh, not my ad for the coloured horse at all! Someone elses! Just wanted an opinion. Going to watch at burgie on sat, friends are competing.


----------



## miller (11 June 2008)

Be very wary woth sharp sand too if doing alot of work with each horse on it - a friend had it and the effect on her horses feet was like sandpaper - she ended up ripping it out and paying the extra for silica sand - sharp sand too did not drain as well as silica - if I were you I would wait and save up for silica or look at another surface like woodchip


----------



## Dressagebabe (11 June 2008)

I was just going to say the same! sharp sand is detrimental to the walls of the hooves, the sharp sand files away the hooves quite dramatically leaving very thin walls and toes.


----------



## kizzywiz (11 June 2008)

We have builders sand in our indoor school, installed by the farmer who runs it.  It isn't actually too bad as they do water &amp; roll it regularly, however it is a bit deep in one corner &amp; stains like hell, which is a pain with my feathery cob!!  I don't think it would work at all outside though, I agree with the others that it won't drain.  Sharp sand is awful, ruins their feet &amp; again won't drain.  How about something like woodchip??


----------

